# /dev/agpgart Needed On PCI-e Systems + Resolution Problems

## Evilguru

Hi. I am currently trying to get direct rendering to work with the open source radeon driver, using the x11-drm module in portage. The problem is this: dir depends on drm which depends on an agpgart (from what I can tell). I am using a P915G system with PIE-express as opposed to AGP.

What should I do? As the Gentoo Wiki page only bothers to discuss AGP with no mention of PCI-e at all (strange, considering PCI-e has been for the past year and a bit the standard for graphics cards, but I digress). The kernel (Gentoo 2.6.22) only provides /dev/agpgart drivers for older chipsets (with there being no mention of Intel 9x, nvidia 680, nforce4 etc.).

So can someone tell me the correct way to go about all of this?

Regards, Freddie.

PS, I was not sure if to put this here or in the multi-media section, sorry if I picked the wrong one.Last edited by Evilguru on Sat Aug 04, 2007 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evilguru

After doing some research I have discovered that AGP support is necessary. So I then attempted to follow the wiki article on it, compiling /dev/agpgart, intel-agp, radeon (sub section of /dev/agpgart) and DRM as modules. However when compiling I get a message telling me that some symbols cannot be found that are required by the drm kernel module (all 4 of them are agp related).

I can confirm that the modules I have compiled are correct, as I checked them against those auto-loaded by a Ubuntu 7.04 live CD (which does have hardware acceleration using the open source driver). It does not seem to matter which order I try to load them in - the outcome is always the same.

Does anyone have any advice?

Regards, Freddie.

----------

## roderick

Which exact packages did you emerge? x11-drm or in kernel DRM? What kernel are you running?

Any additional info you could provide would help to solve the problem.

----------

## Evilguru

Seems that my problem was because I was trying to modprobe intel-agp instead of intel_agp, yet no warning/errors were given about this   :Shocked: 

I now have a problem with X.org setting my monitor to the correct resolution. While my config file states it is 1680x1050 and I have keyed in my monitors exact refresh rates it still seems to want to give me 1600x1200 (a technically unsupported resolution).

When I use a ubuntu livecd however the resolution is correct (1680x1050) so I know it is possible.

Here is my xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "drm"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option          "CoreKeyboard"

    Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option          "XkbLayout"     "gb"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    #VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2025wm"

    #HorizSync       30 - 83.0

    #VertRefresh     56 - 63 

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "radeon"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    #Option         "IgnoreEDID" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    #Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option          "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

```

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xc0030000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x5549)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xb0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.27.0

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (256 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Port0: DDCType-2, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Port1: DDCType-1, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 1, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 2-----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: VSC  Model: e51d  Serial#: 16843009

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 44

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 43  vert.: 27

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.352   greenX: 0.288 greenY: 0.628

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.076   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 75  vid: 4019

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  433 x 271 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: Q6Y064422906

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 210 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: VX2025wm

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff005a631de501010101

(II) RADEON(0):    2c1001030e2b1b782ecfe5a35a49a024

(II) RADEON(0):    135054bfef80b30f81808140714f0101

(II) RADEON(0):    01010101010121399030621a274068b0

(II) RADEON(0):    3600b10f1100001c000000ff00513659

(II) RADEON(0):    3036343432323930360a000000fd0032

(II) RADEON(0):    4b1e5215000a202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    00565832303235776d0a20202020007e

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- MONID

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_pll: 20000, max_pll: 50000, xclk: 40000, sclk: 475.000000, mclk: 450.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=50000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-82.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-75.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 500.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (no mode of this name)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 1600)

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  175.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  155.80  1400 1464 1784 1912  1050 1052 1064 1090 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (430, 270) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (94, 112)

```

----------

